# My first publishable button



## torpex (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello all, this is my first publishable button, it weights 15.0 grams . I'm curious about purity can you please look at it? Thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 25, 2013)

A glowing orb of light reflecting the world around it. Very nice!
The bottom picture reminds me of a cats eye. 8)


----------



## pattt (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, Torpex,
Welcome to the forum,
Very nice for a 1st post 8) You must have been reading ! 
I can't say anything about the purity, but I can say it looks very nice !
The 2de picture, that bottom side, just looks like a cpu core :lol: 
I am looking forward for the day I do my first melt.....

Can you give us some info about the stuff that made that button?

Pat


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2013)

you can see where the pipe started. it may have cooled slowly enough to not have caved in quickly. nice looking results. keep up the good work.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 25, 2013)

That is just beautiful! I love the crystal pattern on the bottom.
I want one too, now I have something to aim for.

Without having any experience outside of the forum gallery I would hazard a guess on 99.9+ % purity. That mirror surface, the beginning of a pipe (slower cooling gives less of a pipe) and the large crystal pattern on the bottom all speaks of excellent purity.

Göran


----------



## torpex (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your comments Yes, reading is very important, I spend days on this forum. The gold used for this button came mainly from cpu's (cca 5g),inquarted carat gold (4.5 g) , ceramic IC's (cca 2g), fingers ang gold plated pcb's (2g) and gold plated contacts (1.5 g).


----------



## RoboSteveo (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, thats a work of art! Great button indeed.


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 29, 2013)

I see hints of collodiale gold in the 3rd pic. Looks quite pure to me.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 29, 2013)

goldenchild said:


> I see hints of collodiale gold in the 3rd pic. Looks quite pure to me.


What do you mean with hints of colloidal gold? Colloidal gold is so small particles of gold that they stay suspended in solution without dropping to the bottom.
This button is one big particle and wouldn't stay in solution for long. :lol:

Göran


----------



## sebass (Aug 29, 2013)

super nice gold color ...is very clear , may be 99,98 ?the gold is gold ...was melted in borax ?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 30, 2013)

goldenchild said:


> I see hints of collodiale gold in the 3rd pic. Looks quite pure to me.


Not sure I agree with the colloidal gold comment, but I do see a trace of oxidation. It's the slightly darker yellow color that appears irregularly on the surface. Very difficult to eliminate entirely. That's a very nice button. 

Harold


----------

